# Out of the mouth of babes....



## peter (Sep 13, 2006)

After buying her kids a pet hamster, after they PROMISED   
they would take care of it, Mom, as usual, ended up with   
the responsibility.   

One evening, exasperated, she asked them, "How many times   
do you think that hamster would have died if I hadn't looked   
after it?"   

After a moment, her 5-year-old son replied quizzically,   
"Er.... Once?"


----------

